
The Color Of Envy And Rooting Against Goliath: Why others are upset with Color - csel
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/25/color-backlash/
======
rblion
In all honesty, they have the vision, team, and strategy to justify this
'ridiculous' amount of funding. It seems like people are afraid of someone
outsmarting and outhustling everyone else in this already crowded space. A
very human thing to feel. I wish them the best and I hope Facebook doesn't end
up buying them.

~~~
guptaneil
Agreed.

It may be human to be envious of Color's success and root against it, but I'd
much rather see them succeed if only to validate that large valuations are not
always a bad thing and can help startups build something even bigger in rare
cases. For example, I doubt Facebook would be as big as it is today without
the hype surrounding its ridiculous valuations. The worst thing to come out of
this would be if Color fails and scares everybody into thinking we are in a
startup bubble again.

~~~
rblion
Well said. We will get to see it all pan out over the next few months and
years.

------
Apocryphon
If Color really is just a trojan horse for data mining, it's a worse Biblical
character than Goliath.

